# Shared Album of Unposted Media



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 3, 2019)

I save essentially everything to my Google Photos free storage App and only utilized their, relatively recent feature of a 'Shared Album' only on a few occasions. I've decided to use a shared album for media I don't plan on posting most anywhere else because of one reason or another. If you'd like to see some pretty interesting trips or updates join with me by joining my album;
https://photos.app.goo.gl/d51ajTGPbyrpmpc38


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 3, 2019)

where's that abando at?


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> where's that abando at?


Ft. Ord Dunes State Park


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 4, 2019)

SoloDrifter1980 said:


> Ft. Ord Dunes State Park



no shit? i've been trying to go there and to impossible city for quite some time. are there any specific spots worth checking out?


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Feb 4, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> no shit? i've been trying to go there and to impossible city for quite some time. are there any specific spots worth checking out?


The whole Monterey Bay area is worth visiting! I was really impressed how nice people were... and it is a very beautiful Bay all the way around from Santa Cruz to Monterey.


----------

